
Ask HN: Could you help me to build a database? - huangyz0918
Recently, I am doing a Deep Learning project, which  related to the PRNU (which can be described as a fingerprint of the mobile camera). But we need a lots of training data (pictures and brands of devices), so I want to ask if you can help me to collect photo data.<p>All you need to do is installing a small app, take several photos then upload to our server. The application is totally open source, We will not collect any of your private data, you can checkout the source code. And, once the raw pictures database is established, it will be free for anybody to download.<p>I need your help, it only takes your very few minutes to finish, we appreciate your help, Thanks.<p>The project: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;CXXT-Projects&#x2F;PhotoCollector<p>The APK: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;CXXT-Projects&#x2F;PhotoCollector&#x2F;releases&#x2F;download&#x2F;v1.0&#x2F;PhotoCollector-v1.0-release.apk
======
gus_massa
Is it 100% clear that all the photos will be publicly available for everyone
in the planet?

Does it matter if most of the background if dark or light? How many photos do
you need per device?

Are you going to filter porn, gore, ...? See "Running a Wall of Sheep in the
Wild" [https://blog.rootshell.be/2018/10/26/post-brucon-
experience-...](https://blog.rootshell.be/2018/10/26/post-brucon-experience-
running-a-wall-of-sheep-in-the-wild/) HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18320334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18320334)
(47 points, 7 days ago, 46 comments)

------
huangyz0918
We can only know your device information and the picture, whatever you took.
The contents of picture are unnecessary.

Thank you for your understanding and help. Thanks!

